# rant/advice.



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

hi,i got my horse about 2 weeks ago,and im renting a stable/field off a woman a few miles from mine and she keeps interfering,like feeding her my hay when ive already given her plenty,and she took my haynet down and left the hay on the floor,putting her rug on when she doesnt really need it,and doesnt tell or ask me first,and she put her straw down cause she reckoned there wasnt enough in the stable(there was plenty)then left a note saying i owe her a bale of straw.The other day i gave my horse haylage cause wasnt able to get hay as the guy i get it from was away,and she asked if i was going to get hay because 'she's lost weight'.from having haylage for 2 days,she hasnt lost weight atall so this really ennoyed me and ive found somewhere alse to take her which is closer to home,but dont know how to tell her im leaving and wether to give her a bit of notice,but dont really want to leave my mare up there if she falls out with me about it.Im just going to say ive found somewhere closer etc.She did tell me someone else was there before and left abruptly because she accused her of interfering.Im not very good at confrontation,im dreading telling her. :001_unsure:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Just give her your written notice and say you have found somewhere closer to home or something if you dont feel comfortable confronting her with the issues.

I rent fields for mine and the land owners keep an eye on my horses and sometimes go over and feed them carrots and stuff, but they NEVER interfere with my feeding of them, I wouldnt be tolerating that. Almost sounds to me like she is trying to get more money out of you for hay and straw.


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,it is so frustrating,and that i havent got the balls to say something.i think il tell her sunday afternoon and take her monday.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I hate confrontations too.
If it was me I would wait until you leave because Id be scared it would cause any upset/fallout. 
Then just leave a note and say you left because she is your horse and you dont like people doing things for her without asking first.

I hope the new place is better


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks poisongirl,glad its not just me.Im taking her tuesday so going to tell her this morning,hopefully.I went up there last night and she had brown stuff around her mouth,i wondered what it was and realised she's been giving her horses a mineral/salt lick and she must of let mine have some too...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you mean you are moving your mare this Tuesday, tomorrow?

I think its really good to tell the lady when you can take your mare somewhere else there and then if need be, don't want to leave your horse on someone's land if there is any iffyness. Sometimes with situations like this I feel inclined to get the horse elsewhere and pay the last week or two of rent even though the horse isn't there just to get it away..!

Hope your new place is more suited to what you are after


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeh tomorrow morning,i did tell her,i wasnt sure what to do.She wasnt too happy,but didnt hit the roof or anything,i did plan to take her the same day as i told her but couldnt do it.The place im moving her to is lovely,bigger stable,more land,and other horses to ride with(she doesnt ride hers).the people im going to are really nice too.just want to get her there.A friend was going to bring her trailer but cant till late in the afternoon,so im leading her there,only a few miles,wont have time to tack her up.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad you have sorted your horse out - as people shouldn't interfere with your feeding regime without asking.

Having said that - be careful about changing from hay to haylage overnight as can cause colic. If changing it should be done gradually over at least a week.

Hope the new place is more to your liking. Good luck 
x


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

ok,thankyou for that,didnt realise.x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope the move went okay and your horse in settling in okay. x


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks,yeh went really well.She seems really settled,gets on with the horse in the stable next to her so all good.i feel much more comfortable knowing she's there.x


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry for late reply but had to have a bit of a say as moving yards really is awful! lol I have had so many issues with my mare that we have moved loads!! First yard wasnt being ran how I was happy it being ran and had a few issues, they also interferred ALOT, Secon yard was too busy and turned my horse into a nut, 3rd yard my horse cut herself to shreds and the yard owners couldnt care less or have a clue how she done it (by far worst experience of a yard as they were total asses, they went mad because I stood up to themn and when I went to collect my horse all of my stuff including saddle etc was thrown in the car park lol) 4th yard was a friends yard, loved it there until I found out my "friend" was sleeping with my boyfriend (odd yard situauion I know lol) and the yard I am at now I LOVE! Couldnt be happier and my horse is thriving! 
Just goes to show if your not lucky getting the best place to start with you will find it if you keep searching! 
But I always find that the best way to leave a yard is to do it as discretely as possible. Dont makje a fuss and u dont tend to get a fuss back then!!
Glad it all went went :thumbup:


----------



## handprint (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope you are both settled and happy now. I know exactly how you feel. Can be really frustrating.
Good luck.


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Melx that sounds like a nightmare.Glad you finally got settled somewhere.Gypsy has settled in so quickly im so much much happier than i was at the other place,hopefully this will be it now.The day i told her i was leaving she made a bitchy comment but i just ignored it because i had to leave Gypsy there for the night.Didnt sleep much but went up early the next morningas had cleaned out and was gone before she got up.Everyone at the new place have said how good she looks,after HER telling me she'd lost weight since i got herThanks handprint and everyone else for the replies,surprising how many people have had the same problems.


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

gypsy in her new stable(phone pic so not great)


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Aaaw she is gorgeous :thumbup:

And looks settled.

I moved my (then) 3 horses off their yard about 9 years ago and within 2 weeks I was back grovelling to the guy whose yard I had just left - and eventually all 3 went back to the original place - and I am still there :thumbup:

The place that I moved them to, though cheaper and allowed to be out 24/7 during the summer (the place they were/are now at they have to come in every night due to limited grazing) turned out to be a nightmare. The owner had no clue about horses - told me to put my yearling out with other horses (separated by an electric fence) and then wondered why I screamed when the other horses broke through a barbed wire fence and chased her and she ended up out of the electric fenced compound with her front leg caught in the barbed wire, being kicked by the others. When he saw her - all he said was 'ooooh thats a bit of blood' and then got in his car and drove off 

The first person I thought to call to help me get her out of the wire was...... yes you guessed - the yard owner from the place I had just left  he came without hesitation and transported the youngster back to his yard where she still is all these years later.

I now work on the philosophy that as long as my horses are happy - I'll be happy even if it costs more - at least this guy knows horses and helps :thumbup:


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats terrible,i hate barbed wire.must of been horrible seeing that!.Yeh her being happy and settled is the main thing.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww she looks absolutely fine!! lol some people just tlak out of thei back side to look better to others! :lol:
Its awful because you tend to find that the places which are cheapest but with the best facilities are the worst places to go and unfortunately a lot us have the same idea of trying them out and accidently burning our bridges at a good yard!!
I love my yard now and will never leave because I have no issues at all and that is hard to come by! My mare has theived there too!
Everyone does their own thing but if you need help there is no end to people offering their advice, makes you a lot more comfortable when you need to ask too!! :thumbup:


----------

